# Großes Lob!



## Laprimera (28 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
als ich heute dem Link in meiner Email folgte, der mir neue Einträge zu meinem Thread
mitteilte, bekam ich eine dicke, fette Anzeige, dass mein Laptop gefährdet sei!
Wow!
Natürlich hab ich sofort das große Platteputzen gestartet - jetzt auf wöchentlich wiederholen
eingestellt - und nun ist alles wieder paletti.
*Vielen **Dank für die schnelle Benachrichtigung!*
Diese Einstellung der Forensoftware ist echt Klasse!!
Weiter so!!

Laprimera


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2011)

Klasse. Liegt vermutlich an unserem Dienstleister. Hat mit der Forensoftware nichts zu tun. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

Eventuell steckt Google dahinter: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,775420,00.html


----------



## Laprimera (30 August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich nicht länger rumgestöbert, von wem genau die Meldung kam,
aber ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, mich über einen Buchstaben/Zahlencode beim
Forenbetreiber als "weißer User" anzumelden. Das hab ich allerdings nicht gemacht,
sondern Netzverbindung gekappt und Platte geputzt.
Auf jeden Fall war der Hinweis richtig Klasse!


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2011)

Der kam definitiv von uns.


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Und....bin ich jetzt ein "weißer" User???
...jedenfalls mein Rechner ist blitzsauber!


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Ne - ein blauer User wenn Du mal unter Dein Avatar guckst 

[modedit by Hippo: Diskussion über Userranks abgetrennt und in die Plauderecke verschoben]


----------

